# new iwagumi 6th Feb 2011



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

this is the iwagumi setup which i did tonight. the setup is 1 day old.

tank sixe : 20 x 10 x 12 inch
Soil: seachem fluorite black
plants: hemianthus Cuba, hair grass. might add pogostemon helferi if i can get some.

finding the rocks was tough but finally bought it from Big Al's toronto. There is not much room of evolution in it as there are no plants to be added anymore (except maybe pogostemon helferi). the rest will remain the same. the water needs to get a bit more clearer by sunday morning.

will add a background if i can find any good one.

fish to be added after 15 days. planning for boraras briggitae or 20 harlequin rasboras.will update once the plants take off. the HC and dwarf hairgrass are from the old setup.










Regards,
M.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks good man.. Its hard to hide all that equipment, but if you had a external canister, you can put all your heaters etc outside. Whats the co2 deal?



mudjawd said:


> this is the iwagumi setup which i did tonight. the setup is 1 day old.
> 
> tank sixe : 20 x 10 x 12 inch
> Soil: seachem fluorite black
> ...


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Jimmy.

i am here for a few more months so investing in canister was not too pocket friendly 

i will post the pictures in any competition after removing the equipments.

CO2 is pressurized at 40-50 bubbles per minute.


----------



## cityhunter (Feb 15, 2010)

This looks really good. Can you tell me the name of the stones you chose? I dont recall seeing those at big al. Thanks.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah i like the stones


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! 

I have an empty 10g tank that I have been staring at for the last 2 weeks trying to decide what to do with it... I think you may have inspired me!

What type of light are you using? I see that it's a coralife brand, is it a t5ho setup?

Are the rocks volcanic? They're very dramatic!

Cheers,

Joel


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, that's cool!

That rocks rock!


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

@ Cityhunter: i am sorry i don't remember the rocks name. got it from BigAls kennedy. there were more there but i got the best ones 

@Jdeath: the lights are coralife 28 watts. two T5 lights. pretty sufficient for my tank as HC doesnot needs much light.

@Igor and Camboy: thanks


----------

